# Poop-it's all I talk about!



## starlight14 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone,I'm a newby and I have to say that this board has helped me so much. It is so comforting to know that there are people that feel the same way that I do, for so long I thought that I was was just psycho. Anyways, I just wanted to see if anyone else talks about poop all the time. It's funny, everyday I have conversations with both my boyfriend and my family about how my poop was that day. I feel incredibly lucky to have this support from the people that I love, but I just think that it's too funny. Something that people that don't have IBS just couldn't find as funny.


----------



## riopellerp (Apr 5, 2003)

I guess it helps to laugh, but it sucks not having any answers


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

haha.. yes. it's true. i live with my boyfriend and am very jealous of his bowel. it's sort of become an ongoing joke with us. my mother, calls me every couple of days, and one of her first questions is always "were you able to go to the washroom today"? (I'm IBS-C) it's absurd! but also good to be able to talk about it. i lived with my partner for 3 months before i told him how rarely i go to the washroom. once i told him, he could understand my pain/discomfort better because he goes twice a day usually!!


----------



## kme16 (Apr 13, 2003)

Hey. My family knows all about my poop. It's gross, but we come from a family where farting is a sport. I can't help it. I figure if someone else knows what I feel like it might be helpful. I am also insanely jealous of people who don't have to go all the time. I hope someday I have a bf that I can talk to about things the way you do!


----------



## Kyleogeous (Dec 26, 2002)

Hey, I had to have stool samples for testing a while ago. It is weird to handle it all!!! It was not fun putting it all in different jars and writing descriptions on the jars!!! That was an odd experience.


----------

